# Grand Pacific Palisades and Carlsbad Seapointe HOA meetings



## presley (Mar 26, 2015)

Are any Tuggers planning on attending the HOA meetings at either Grand Pacific Palisades or Carlsbad Seapointe Resort? I know they get pretty busy and chaotic, but there's always a small chance we can say hello.


----------



## buzglyd (Mar 26, 2015)

I've been to the last two Seapointe meetings. 

Not sure if I'm going to this one. 

They always do a nice job with food and prizes. You should go!


----------



## RX8 (Mar 26, 2015)

I would like to go. Can you swing by and pick me up on the way?


----------



## presley (Apr 12, 2015)

I didn't go to GPP (had company that day) this year. The last 2 years the meeting was exactly the same and I expected it would still be the same.

I went to the Seapointe one for the first time. They had a luau with catered food and music and dancers.  I thought it was well done and while watching the dancers by the pool with palm trees and the pacific ocean in the background, it didn't see any different than being in Hawaii, other than it wasn't humid. I really love Seapointe. 

The meeting was a bit boring and predictable. It would be nice if GPR ever actually had a true interactive meeting, but I don't think they ever will.  They said we could attend board meetings whenever we want to see how they discuss/decide stuff. They gave away a lot less prizes than GPP does, but I never win any of the prizes anyway.

Everyone I met owned there since before it was built with the exception of one person who bought when the resort was 2 years old.  Many people have many very happy memories there. Some that live close by use their day use often. There were some complaints that the resort can be overrun with adult children of owners using day use without the owners actually being there. It doesn't sound like that will ever change.

They almost did away with the catered Monday breakfast because of the cost. The resort staff offered to do the whole thing on their own to save money and apparently is saves $70./pp to do it this way.  

Someone complained, sounded very pissed, about the meeting room being locked now. He always enjoyed hanging out in there with his family and friends, but it isn't left open anymore for economical reasons. The resort manager said he won't ever leave it open again because of the cost of having  housekeeping clean the room. I have had some nice sunset views from that room in the past, but I can stand outside right in front of it and see the same thing, so no big deal for me.

They did a good job on budget except that utilities have skyrocketed much higher than anyone could predict and since I have the same utility company, I know this to be true. They have installed new HVAC thermostats and LED lighting around the property to help with that.

I have an exchange in a couple months through SFX there and asked if I could choose a room now. They were going to let me do it, but SFX hasn't sent in the exchange to them, yet, and they can't reserve a requested room until that happens. I'll have to check back every couple weeks.

I think the meetings are worth going to if you go the food party beforehand and then take a long break and go to the meeting in time for the prizes.  The meetings are all pretty much the same and seem more like staff meetings than owners meetings.


----------



## rhonda (Apr 14, 2015)

We missed this year's GPP Annual Meeting as it was scheduled over the Easter Holiday Weekend.  First time we've missed that meeting since becoming owners.


----------



## Space Coast Laurie (Apr 15, 2015)

presley said:


> ...They had a luau with catered food and music and dancers.
> 
> ....They almost did away with the catered Monday breakfast because of the cost. The resort staff offered to do the whole thing on their own to save money and apparently is saves $70./pp to do it this way.



Do any of the owners ever complain about the cost of "fancy" meetings like this? I would assume stuff like this affects the maintenance fees.  If breakfast is $70pp, what is the luau costing???


----------



## VegasBella (May 7, 2015)

The meeting for Carlsbad Inn is being held soon at GPP. Then there's an owners celebration or something at Carlsbad Inn. Wonder why the meeting is at GPP? I RSVPd to both events since I'll be in town then. I'm curious as I've never been to any meetings or celebrations.


----------



## buzglyd (May 7, 2015)

There isn't a room big enough at Carlsbad Inn. The bbq is outside but the ballroom at CB Inn only holds about 40 people. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasBella (May 7, 2015)

buzglyd said:


> There isn't a room big enough at Carlsbad Inn. The bbq is outside but the ballroom at CB Inn only holds about 40 people.



So a lot of people attend the meetings? Or do they just have to have space for everyone even if most don't attend?


----------



## presley (May 7, 2015)

VegasBella said:


> So a lot of people attend the meetings? Or do they just have to have space for everyone even if most don't attend?



There are a few hundred at the GPP meetings and probably a couple hundred at the Seapointe meetings. GPP has meeting rooms on the hotel side, so they have plenty of room to host events. Seapointe also hosts other resort meetings, but their space is smaller than GPP's. Even if only 50 couples show up, that becomes 100 people and some of those will have kids along increasing the need for seats.


----------



## buzglyd (May 7, 2015)

VegasBella said:


> So a lot of people attend the meetings? Or do they just have to have space for everyone even if most don't attend?



A lot of locals own at each of the resorts and let's face it, toss out some free food and timeshare owners flock like the swallows to Capistrano.

I've been to the Seapointe and Carlsbad Inn meetings and they are usually packed.


----------

